# BioExtreme all-in-one odor elimination



## huntwickedclose (Sep 21, 2009)

BioExtreme is the 1st and only all in one odor elimination product in the industry. You can use BioExtreme in the washer, in the shower, as your deodorant, on your clothing, and in the field no other odor elimination product can say or do this.

BioExtreme is not an enzyme solution or a colloidal silver product and it does not contain dangerous chemicals. BioExtreme is a patented pending biological formula that is years ahead of the competition in science. BioExtreme is the only odor elimination product that will continue to work and eliminate and prevent odor as long as there is food, heat, moister and oxygen present.

BioExtreme is not new to us just new to the industry. We have been using BioExtreme for over 3 years now and have confirmed its ability to beat the other brands over and over again. You will not find any of the other odor elimination products on the market today purposely set up their stands so the wind will blow directly to the animal... WE DID... and still do. There are even some of the odor elimination products out there that have their own wind checkers... Now what does that say about your product... ?

We do not hunt the wind anymore we hunt the game and you should too. You can chose to spend 100's of dollars on odor elimination product systems or you can choose to spend less than 20 bucks on a bottle of BioExtreme and see the difference that it will make on your next hunt. 

Check us out as 100's have so far and see for yourself the difference, and save a lot of money this hunting season...

bioextreme.net


----------



## huntwickedclose (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

*??*

So are you using this as a spray for everything?
Wash, shower, in the field?
Or do you add water to a bottle for the spray, use full strength in the laundry and shower?
Not real clear as to how this works for all aspects of the hunt.
How long does a bottle last if using it for all of these purposes?
Thanks,
John


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

what are the ingredients?


----------



## huntwickedclose (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, once you add the luke warm water to the concentrate in the bottle allow approx. 15 minutes or so for it activate. After this you can use it in every application stated. Shower, bath, clothes wash, body deodorant, clothes spray etc... 

And as far as the ingredients this is a patented pending process and all information is proprietary information... 

As far as how long one bottle will last this will be up to the individual hunter. We do not wash our clothes every time before we go to the field we simply just reapply BioExtreme liberally to the clothing and to us and then just go hunting. 

We may wash our clothes once every month or less just to remove any dirt or contaminants...BLOOD and other... But we apply BioExtreme to us and to the inside and outside of our clothing before every hunt normally.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Once you mix the concentrate. What is the shelf life of the mixture ?


----------



## huntwickedclose (Sep 21, 2009)

Browtine22 said:


> Once you mix the concentrate. What is the shelf life of the mixture ?


24 months, it will stay active for 2 years.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

huntwickedclose said:


> Yes, once you add the luke warm water to the concentrate in the bottle allow approx. 15 minutes or so for it activate. After this you can use it in every application stated. Shower, bath, clothes wash, body deodorant, clothes spray etc...
> *
> And as far as the ingredients this is a patented pending process and all information is proprietary information...
> *
> ...


i'm pretty sure if you're saying this is to be used as a skin care product (laundry, bath, deodorant) you must list the ingredients.


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Anybody use this scent killer?


----------



## tje22 (Aug 6, 2010)

I used it last year and it works really good! I had deer strait downwind from me numerous times and i didnt get winded once.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I checked the website before I ask this. I could not find what the size of the bottle is. How much does this one bottle make?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I read right over it. 32 ounces.


----------

